# The humble Bumble



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Just thought I would share a pic of mine. The Humble Bumble Bee.

I like to take the Macro shots and the far out moon shots. Anyhow....here it is.:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Picture!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome mate.

What Camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great shot :thumb: Macro photography can be fascinating.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Awesome mate.
> 
> What Camera and lens are you using?


I'd really like to know this as well


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool pic! but I hate bee's/wasps been stung way to many times by them!

macro and super? macro is fun.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's nifty matey, while we're on the subject of close ups here's a pic I took of a dead fly on my window ledge a couple of years ago; with my then new Canon S2IS using supermacro.

P.S i know squat about photography, I was just impressed with wot an off the shelf camera can do :thumb:


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG :doublesho Both those pictures are amazing !


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. :thumb:

I use a Lumix DMC FZ20. The bee was taken with just the camera alone...no add on lens.

I bought a Raynox DCR-250 Macro lens....I am still playing about with that (pic below) It's a very good lens but the DOF is VERY limited.

Nice fly shot Ducky :thumb: I have a couple of fly pics....here is one.

(don't look if you are about to eat!)










Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

I also know sqat about picture taking but heres a few of mine:




























thought about putting this one as NWS  :










this looks like ladybird eggs, what do you think:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I would share a pic of mine. The Humble Bumble Bee.
> 
> I like to take the Macro shots and the far out moon shots. Anyhow....here it is.:thumb:


Stunning!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Love the Bee. Lovley shot.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

What exactly is macro? is it a setting that comes on a camera? what does it do and how do you use it?

Btw, great bee picture, and the dead fly is stunning as well.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> What exactly is macro? is it a setting that comes on a camera? what does it do and how do you use it?
> 
> Btw, great bee picture, and the dead fly is stunning as well.


Hi, Macro in simple terms means "larger than life". It is the ability to get close up to a subject. Some cameras have the macro mode, It is the "flower" symbol on the dial. Even some Mobile phones like mine (W810i) have Macro settings, although they are not that good.

I can not remember off hand, but my FZ20 can get real close to a subject...I think it's around 5mm.

Google for "Macro photography". What camera have you got?

P.S I can't take credit for the dead fly, that was taken by Ducky. My fly was alive and kicking


----------

